# Application édition de partitions/grille d'accords (musique)



## Cyr2021 (28 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Quelle(s) applications(s) utilisez-vous pour écrire ou lire des partitions et/ou grilles d'accords sur votre iPad ?
Est-ce que vous en connaissez une qui permette d'écrire avec un stylet et qui ensuite remet au propre ?


----------



## Klouk (1 Octobre 2020)

Moi j’utilise Notion de presonus qui est loin d’être parfaite et qui rame assez vite en lecture de grosses partitions. Le stylet est bien géré


----------



## Nolsen12345 (1 Octobre 2020)

Notion également.


----------



## Cyr2021 (1 Octobre 2020)

Merci pour vos retours, je vais explorer cette piste.


----------



## eckri (3 Octobre 2020)

Est ce que ça permet d’écouter ce qu’on écrit ?


----------

